# Rescued a pigeon from noisy miner birds



## Feefifiona (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi

I have read so many posts about people saving pigeons ... It's so great.
I thought I may be one of very few ... 
I live in Sydney Australia ....
I picked up a pigeon being attacked by noisy miner birds. 
Awful bully birds they are and they were hitting him and bombing him .. I couldn't leave him there.
I picked him up quite easily ... he seems to be limping slightly , but I can't see an outer injury.. do pigeons grip like parrots ? Or do they normally sit with a flatter foot?
I think he is a juvenile .. most feathers but still more coming on his chest ... but his wings and his size he is small compared to a lot of adult pigeons here... and he still occasionally cheeps ..
They tend to lay eggs on balconies around me ... I myself had some last year .... but they fall off ..or people sweep them off ! 
He can fly a little ... but not enough to escape those birds and he sort of glides a bit. He also hides under bushes and cars to get away from them ,
He is also thin ... not much meat on his breast bone.
I gave him some seeds ... a little bit of oats and some seedy bread for now. 
What should he eat? Can he have fruit or veg? Should I have special food? The pigeons around here eat everything ... people put out cooked rice and bread and pasta .. 
I'd love to find someone who cares for pigeons who need some rehab. 
I know there will be some but not sure how to find them? 
I called a couple of vets but they were not helpful.
I have him in a dog carrier so he has room to move and flap ... he's hungry ... pecking at food but not real good at getting any in ( another reason I think he's juvenile) I pushed his head down so his beak found the water and he had a huge drink ...
I think if he had some food and a rest and fattened up he could go back out with the rest of the pigeons ... providing he can fly high enough and his foot isn't too bad. Plus it's getting cold here now.
Should I be doing anything else ? I think he's too old to imprint ...even though he still has his baby beeps happening.
I have 2 dogs and a cat so I can't really let him out inside... and I'm worried if I let him out on the balcony he will just fall down and we will start all over again .. He needs a rest but I don't want to stop him being strong enough to fly ... Any thoughts would be great  Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the bird? If he is just out of the nest then he still needs to learn how to eat on his own. Seeing him would give us a better idea of his age. Some bird seed, like a mix for wild birds would be okay to give him. If he isn't eating on his own yet, then maybe feeding him frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water, would be the easiest way to feed him, and it would get him eating solid food as he may be close to weaning age. Can you check him over and see if there are any other injuries?
Yes they can grip onto things, but prefer flat perches.


----------



## Feefifiona (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi 
I will post a pic ..but it's night time here so I'll do it in the morning...
Plus I will update ... he does seem to be eating .. so he can get the seeds and bread etc ..
He also seems to like a drink once he works out where it is .. Also he's getting stronger because he's trying to peck me sometimes when I annoy him too much while beeping at me. I think he's older than I thought he was originally .. 
It's just his foot and I still haven't worked out what it is .. he just stands flat no gripping action at all ... and he sometimes rests it so leans to one side. I really can't take on a pigeon ... but I'm still hopeful he will get fatter and stronger .. so I can release him.
I know a bit about native birds and some need to be released in the same place... do pigeons stick to their own area ... like if I found him near my home but let him go at the nearby park ... walking distance like 5 mins... but safer and not so many miner birds to hurt him. Would he be totally confused ? We have lots of pigeons around here ...


----------



## Feefifiona (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't seem to attach a photo ...
He is getting stronger because now he beeps at me and tries to smack me with his wings..
I got some pigeon mix ... have given him rice and bread and peas ...
Is there something that will fatten him up ?
He is flapping his wings a lot ... 
I just still wondered if he needs to be released in the same place ..
The miner birds here are vicious ..
The park is only a 2 minute walk and much quieter plus has constant pigeons ...very few noisy miners ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They normally stay in their flock. Is there a flock nearby that he may belong to? May be the one from the park.
How's the foot? If nothing seems broken, maybe just a bit injured from the other birds, and will get better with rest. Really would help to know his age. When first out of the nest, the parents and flock teach him what he needs to know to live in the wild. Without that, it will be hard for him to return to it. If it isn't safe there, then it probably isn't a great idea to release him there when he is ready. But he won't now be ready till he is well again, and eating, drinking, and flying well. And a bit older if a baby, as the parents are no longer with him to help him. He will put on the weight he needs as he grows and gets healthy food to eat. Then a slow intro into the flock would be the best way.


----------



## Feefifiona (Jun 15, 2018)

Update , he is eating madly .. 
Flapping a lot , but not getting anywhere ...
His foot seems better ... but his flying is garbage ..
Before I picked him up he seemed to just glide along just above the grass..
I don't think he can get any higher from what I see.
If I let him go with a flock I'm worried he won't be able to follow...
This then leaves him a target for the same birds who were attacking him ...
Is it better I keep him longer and try to get him flying better ? 
Or take him out in the park and see how he goes .. and bring him back if he can't get up in the tree ?
I'd love to find a rescue that helps pigeons in Sydney , but there doesn't seem to be one.. 
I know they are not the most popular bird ..but he still deserves a chance ..
I'd hate to just let him go and find him dead ... 
He is quite comfortable here ... which I think is not so good ...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would keep him longer if he cant fly well. Thank you for helping him. Would post this on Palomacys facebook page and see if they know of rescuers near Sydney.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he isn't 100% he will never survive out there. Even if a strong flyer, he will still have a hard time and face many obstacles. Because of not being raised entirely by his parents, and not being part of a flock, his survival goes down a lot. So to have the best chance, he must be 100%.


----------



## Feefifiona (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you both ... I will keep him longer 
I am looking for a pigeon refuge or someone to care for him ...
It's really hard ... 
So I'm starting to wonder if you can keep a pigeon ? 
I mean I'm not adverse to looking after him .. I just don't have the room ..
He would be good in an aviary , where he has room to fly a bit 
He isn't bothered about being here ... but sitting on top of my curtains is not ideal ..
Even though he's very comfortable up there ..
Really I am concerned about him because I don't think he is strong enough , and even though he's a lot better than when I brought him in .. I envision him being a big target..
My dogs are very interested in him .. but he couldn't care less , which also worries me ..
I hope I can find someone to take him


----------



## Feefifiona (Jun 15, 2018)

Just to update and thankyou for the advice ... 
Flapper the pigeon has gone to a lovely couple ...who have birds and small animals ...
He is a show pigeon .. very young ..so had no idea what he was doing outside and how to get his food or anything...
He is still quite young too .. 
So he won't be released ... he has a lovely aviary to live in and another rescue pigeon , who has a broken wing .. and lot's of birds friends around ..
I have to add I came home and found a sick Raven ... omg I am like the bird woman .. come to Fiona when you get sick !! Anyway he's native so our Wildlife rescue vet took him in ... I'm hoping no more birds for a bit ...
Have a Great Day


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news about Flapper.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Great ending. Good job!


----------

